# ممكن اسال سؤال مهم لكل من وضع صور الحداد على كل مسيحي بالنسبه له مات، وهذا سؤال لأجل الإرشاد في طريق التقوى



## aymonded (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*ممكن اسال سؤال مهم لكل من وضع صور الحداد على كل مسيحي بالنسبه له مات، وهذا سؤال لأجل الإرشاد في طريق التقوى*

في  القديم ومنذ  البداية ببشارة الإنجيل وقد دوى صوت الرسل والقديسين:  المسيح مات لأجل  خطايانا وأُقيم لأجل تبريرنا، أين شوكتك يا موت أين غلبتك  يا هاوية !!!  وحينما يموت أحد جسدياً يدفنوه في قبر موضوع عليه شكل  الطاووس وهو رمز  الخلود !!! وبعد ذلك تقول الكنيسة في صلواتها: ليس  لعبيدك موت بل هو  انتقال !!!​ فلماذا يا ترى اليوم نلتحف بالسواد ونقول أننا نعلن حداد وكأن المسيح لم يقم من   الأموات، وأن عبيد المسيح الرب الذين انتقلوا اصبحوا بالنسبة لنا أموات، مع   أنه مكتوب في بشارة الحياة: [ ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع قد  أعتقني  من ناموس الخطية والموت ] (رو8).. 
فلماذا إذن نؤمن بالقيامة بأفواهنا  وعلى  المستوى العملي وحياتنا المُعاشة ننكرها، ففقدنا بشارة قيامة يسوع ولازلنا نرى أن عبيد  الرب  واحباؤه يموتون، ونعلن  الحداد  عليهم ونبكي وكأننا بلا مسيح بل وليس لنا  رجاء حي بقيامة يسوع من الأموات، فصرنا أمام العالم أصحاب بشارة الموت  نُعلن  الحداد  بكوننا فقدنا رؤية قيامة يسوع ولم نرفع أعيننا قط على حيث  المسيح جالس...

 قد   يسخر البعض من كلماتي، أو يظن أحد أني استهين بموت أحد، أو أتكلم كمن لم   يمت له أحد أو لم أخوض في المشاكل وأشعر بها وأني بعيد عن الأحداث فأكتب   مجرد كلام نظري بلا مشاعر وكأني أعيش في الوهم، وقد يرى البعض أن كلامي هذا   ينفع في القرون الأولى، وينبغي أن نعلن للعالم أننا في حداد لنحرك الكل   لينتبه لما قد فعلوه بنا، ولو أن مش قصدي أننا لا نطالب بحقنا القانوني بكل   الطرق المشروعة ونصرخ لكي نحرك المجتمع كله ليتم معاقبة كل من فعل هذا عن   غير حق، ولكني لا أُريد أن نكون ناسيين قوة الغلبة التي نغلب بها العالم   وهو إيماننا....

 فأن كنا لا نؤمن بقيامة يسوع من بين الأموات ونعلنه عملياً في حياتنا اليومية فأننا   أشقى جميع الناس، لأننا نحيا ونموت عبثاً وكأننا لازلنا مطروحين في القبر   وليس لنا قيامة في المسيح الرب، ليتنا نستفيق ونتوب ونُصحح وضعنا  الإيماني  ونعلن إيماننا الحي بيسوع القيامة القائم بمجد عظيم، فليس لنا  جناز موت، بل  لنا احتفال بانتقال إخوتنا إلى مكان الانتظار ليوم مجيء الرب  يسوع الذي  سيأتي ولا يُبطئ، الرب قريب، النعمة معكم آمين​


----------

